# Raven's Brewery



## raven19 (26/7/09)

Since we bought our place, a new shed for the motorbike and brewery was always on the cards...

Trees have been removed.

Before shot:

​
Ruddy paid for the shed (bonus well spent I think!), $900-ish from Stratco. I went with this shed due to Stratco being able to place double doors exactly where I needed them to get the motorbike in, etc... Size 3.1 x 2.4m.

Current stage:
​
Floor drain and a water feed to go in still.

30 Amp direct line to the Shed for all electric brewing. Lighting, power points, etc still be be installed by electrician.

Concrete floor still to go, probably in 2 weeks.

And a dedicated hop garden (and new timber trellis) along the long side of the shed!


----------



## Effect (26/7/09)

It's going to be a wicked brewery mate! - is it going to be a bar as well?


----------



## Barndillo (26/7/09)

How high are you going to string the hop bines?


----------



## bulp (26/7/09)

Looks like an awesome setup Raven you've got it sussed mate well done, how about some beer taps sticking out the shed wall :beerbang:


----------



## raven19 (26/7/09)

I think the bar will stay inside for now!

Hop Bines - I reckon I will have some kind of wire strand system to support them for 4m ish... tbc

Taps out of shed wall would be nice.... too hot in summer though I reckon!

Brewing and bikes inside shed, serving beers inside house!


----------



## chappo1970 (27/7/09)

That looks brilliant Raven!

Nothing like having your own man cave and dedicated brewery area I say. You must be happy with that!

Cheers


Chappo :icon_cheers:


----------



## Steve (27/7/09)

Cant believe you got rid of the cherub fountain! :lol:


----------



## raven19 (27/7/09)

Cant wait to get if finished so I can brew inside!

The fountain has found a new home at the brother in laws, weighed a ton all that concrete... it wouldve looked good back in its day, but a bit dated for us now. New pavers to go down with a simple garden is the plan!


----------



## seravitae (27/7/09)

raven, not sure about your location/tempts but it might be worth puttin a whirliebird on top of that shed.. i find in summer those lil sheds get blistering hot...


----------



## brendo (27/7/09)

+1 on the whirlybird idea - I put one on my brew shed and it works incredibly well. Doesn't need a lot of wind to create a bit of draw.

I positioned mine over near the brew rig so it also doubles as a crude extraction system for sucking some of the steam outta the shed when the boil gets going.

You'll love it once it is set up Raven - nothing better than walking out to the shed and having everything ready to go so that the only thing you need to worry about it measuring ingredients while the HLT comes up to temp.

Look forward to seeing pics of the finished job!!

Brendo


----------



## raven19 (8/8/09)

Just finished the concreting... Phew!
Power to be hooked up still.
Photos to come soonish...


----------



## buttersd70 (8/8/09)

raven19 said:


> Just finished the concreting... Phew!
> Power to be hooked up still.
> Photos to come soonish...


If you want a new cherub fountain....me and Muckey can come over. I'll sit on his shoulders, whilst spitting out a steady stream of WED...... :lol:

edit: with regular AG breaks, of course.


----------



## raven19 (10/8/09)

I may have to take you up on that offer


----------



## drsmurto (10/8/09)

raven19 said:


> I may have to take you up on that offer



You might want to think that through Raven.

The keg i gave to Butters lasted 5 days.......


----------



## muckey (10/8/09)

DrSmurto said:


> The keg i gave to Butters lasted 5 days.......




give him a break DrS, He was having a slow week


----------



## buttersd70 (10/8/09)

I've taken to drinking beer only two sips at a time.... h34r:


----------



## warra48 (10/8/09)

buttersd70 said:


> I've taken to drinking beer only two sips at a time.... h34r:



How about some photos showing us how you drink those pint sized sips.


----------



## Katherine (10/8/09)

Five days what a sad effort! bad butters


----------



## buttersd70 (10/8/09)

Muckey helped. I didn't drink it all on my own. :unsure: 
If your Belgian Blonde hadn't been so bloody nice, it might have lasted longer, DrS.


----------



## chappo1970 (10/8/09)

buttersd70 said:


> Muckey helped. I didn't drink it all on my own....



ROFL! :lol: 

The signs of a despirate man blaming others for his actions trying to crawl back what little dignity he has left by blaming poor old innocent Muckey... tisck tisck tisck!  

Chappo


----------



## np1962 (10/8/09)

buttersd70 said:


> Muckey helped. I didn't drink it all on my own. :unsure:
> If your Belgian Blonde hadn't been so bloody nice, it might have lasted longer, DrS.


And I got an invite on the Thursday, couldn't make it.
Was empty Friday afternoon  
Nige


----------



## buttersd70 (10/8/09)

Got some yeasties of the good Dr, Nige...so it's definately on the to-do list.  

And how did Ravens brewery thread end up in a Butters bashing session? :blink: ....some people.


----------



## np1962 (10/8/09)

buttersd70 said:


> Got some yeasties of the good Dr, Nige...so it's definately on the to-do list.
> 
> And how did Ravens brewery thread end up in a Butters bashing session? :blink: ....some people.


Diverting attention away from Ravens shed as I am sooo jealous of anyone who has a dedicated brewing area!
Looks good so far Raven!  
:icon_offtopic: Again... Butters, you gonna actually BREW something? I bottled(gotta sort them kegs out) a mild based on 3G's recipe last Friday if you're stuck for a drink. :lol: 

Cheers
Nige


----------



## raven19 (10/8/09)

Well before this thread gets waaaaay too far off topic, here are some Concrete pics.








Locks and work bench to go, then the gravity system should be in its rightful place in no time...


----------



## raven19 (31/8/09)

Workbench was made over the weekend - knocked it up in about 4 hours flat!




Need to weld up a smaller lower frame for the esky and kettle next...


----------



## drsmurto (1/9/09)

So how long before a brewday at your place? 

I'd love to see how many people we could squeeze into that shed! :lol:


----------



## raven19 (1/9/09)

Once I move the R6 out, i reckon we could sneak a fair few in there! Muckey will have to sit though, as its a low profile roof! Butters and I will be fine though! :lol: 

In all seriousness, we have a lot of reno's to do inside and out, but I am keen to get a few brewers around at some stage for a brew day for sure... maybe some paving and concreting while the mash is resting...!


----------



## chappo1970 (1/9/09)

But is the door wide enough for Butters? h34r:


----------



## raven19 (1/9/09)

Double opening doors!


----------



## chappo1970 (1/9/09)

BTW looks great Ravs! Thank good you got double doors. 


Conduit on the back wall needs straightening h34r: .


----------



## buttersd70 (1/9/09)

You need to get your facts straight, chapchap.....
The guy in that picture has way more hair than I do.....

other than that, it's fairly accurate. :lol:


----------



## chappo1970 (1/9/09)

buttersd70 said:


> ..The guy in that picture has way more hair than I do.....



I didn't want to be a total p-rick Butters  ...


----------



## seravitae (1/9/09)

eagerly awating the brew rig pictures..


----------



## raven19 (5/10/09)

Well the brew rig steel was purchased a while ago, and I have now got the 2 tier stand coming togething nicely.

Steel member sizes 25 x 25 x 1.6 SHS throughout.

Dimension - 1500 x 500 x 400 bottom section, 500 x 400 x 600 top section.

Still to go:
Finish welding
Minor surface prep
Spray Paint fram (colour tbc.... suggestions?)
Bolt on Castor wheels

Timber top of MT esky support (not really required so probably wont happen for a while!)
Timber top for HLT.

This will be able to be disassembled and turned on its end and packed away in the shed nicely.

Piccies of progress:


----------



## raven19 (5/10/09)




----------



## raven19 (5/10/09)

More work to finalise then paint hopefully tomorrow arvo...


----------



## raven19 (5/10/09)

Dodgy drawing of the dimensions, it is 500 deep.

View attachment 111.bmp


----------



## buttersd70 (5/10/09)

Trust an Engineer to get someone else to do the actual welding. :lol:


----------



## raven19 (5/10/09)

Nah that is me in the camera. I think the camera adds ten pounds!!!! :icon_cheers: 

Not that I can weld to save myself...


----------



## buttersd70 (5/10/09)

raven19 said:


> Nah that is me in the camera. I think the camera adds ten pounds!!!! :icon_cheers:



and 10 inches? h34r: 

:lol:

edit:....where does the can opener go?


----------



## raven19 (5/10/09)

What can I say, I've been working out!  

I shall let you open the cans of whoop ar$e around here fella!


----------



## seravitae (5/10/09)

lookin' good raven! keep 'em comin 



(sheez, at the rate you're pumping out brew rig bits, i better hurry my arse up or you'll be done before me!)


----------



## raven19 (12/10/09)

Finished the welds, cleaned it up with the grinder, ready for painting next.

Need some improvement in weather though... been windy as hell and raining on and off here...


----------



## drsmurto (13/10/09)

raven19 said:


> Finished the welds, cleaned it up with the grinder, ready for painting next.
> 
> Need some improvement in weather though... been windy as hell and raining on and off here...



Crazy weather. The creek is back at full height again this morning. Its a winter creek and normally bone dry by now!

Back on topic, had a close-up look at the rig on the weekend and its looking the goods. :icon_cheers: 

You may need a step ladder or a few crates to fill up the HLT though :lol:


----------



## buttersd70 (13/10/09)

DrSmurto said:


> You may need a step ladder or a few crates to fill up the HLT though :lol:


I know DrS is being sarcy, but it could be a real issue, given your near-midget stature ( :lol: )...hows this for a thought...you seen those stools with the fold out steps, on the hinge? Why not incorporate something like that. on the base on the HLT side, if theres room to accomodate it?


----------



## chappo1970 (13/10/09)

Or you could borrow a set of these from Butters... provided Butters wasn't on a hot date on Bingo night at the RSL...







BTW Ravs looks awesome! :beerbang:


----------



## np1962 (13/10/09)

buttersd70 said:


> I know DrS is being sarcy, but it could be a real issue, given your near-midget stature ( :lol: )...hows this for a thought...you seen those stools with the fold out steps, on the hinge? Why not incorporate something like that. on the base on the HLT side, if theres room to accomodate it?


Between the three of us could we do a bulk buy on these steps? h34r: 

Cheers 
Nige


----------



## raven19 (21/10/09)

Here it is in all its glory... 2 step gravity with Buckets.... (march pump one day h34r: )




Some minor tweaks to go, need to whip up some timber tops for the 3 vessels...

First brew at home this weekend fingers crossed! 

Butters and I together could not reach that HLT.... <_< <_< <_<


----------



## clean brewer (21/10/09)

raven19 said:


> Here it is in all its glory... 2 step gravity with Buckets.... (march pump one day h34r: )
> 
> View attachment 32160
> 
> ...



Sweet mate, how huge is that Kettle? and the Urn?

Are youse short fookers????????????????????

CB


----------



## fcmcg (21/10/09)

raven19 said:


> Here it is in all its glory... 2 step gravity with Buckets.... (march pump one day h34r: )


Hey bloke, are your wheels lockable ?
My new recycled home made brewstand...(yes..i will post photo's eventually) need wheels and i'm thinkin on the end...with the wheel plate vertically...if ya know what i mean , so that it is only on wheels when it is being moved....when ya tip one end up...otherwise it sits on the steel...
FTB


----------



## raven19 (21/10/09)

FTB - Yeah I plan on standing this on its end when not in use to pack away in the shed! Wheels are $10 each-ish from the green shed - basic castors, no locks, one end does swivel though for increased maneuverability. I did make sure they were rated for the maximum load with a full kettle and full MT just incase.

CB - The kettle is a Stainless Steel custom jobbie..., 110L. Plan is to fly sparge for doubles. Batch sparge for singles. Linky to kettle fabrication Here.


----------



## raven19 (22/10/09)

buttersd70 said:


> I know DrS is being sarcy, but it could be a real issue, given your near-midget stature ( :lol: )...hows this for a thought...you seen those stools with the fold out steps, on the hinge? Why not incorporate something like that. on the base on the HLT side, if theres room to accomodate it?



I am thinking that when the HLT needs filling I shall drop the end of the hose into it and turn on the tap...

I like the fold out stool idea though for sure. I shall give the above hose idea a run first then go from there...

Being a 30L-sih urn for single batches the hose plan should be fine I hope!


----------



## raven19 (1/11/09)

Piccie from a recent brew session. Only remaining item is a wooden removable top for the stand.

It is working nicely...!

Its so much better having the brew rig at home to use whenever I like!


----------



## raven19 (13/1/10)

Finished the timber top, and gave it a rub down with some linseed oil.




But after reading up on the big HERMs thread recently, I could easily be tempted to upgrade this setup to include some HERMies goodness!

In the meantime its buckets and gravity here.


----------

